# Configurazione X + Xfce4

## source-based

Ho installato xorg-server e xfce4,ma quando digito startx,l'interfaccia grafica non parte e ritorna codice di errore -1

----------

## djinnZ

```
XSESSION=qualcosa
```

----------

## source-based

Non capisco.....

Il problema è che a un certo punto startx mi dice: no screen found e  Server terminated with error(1).Log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## djinnZ

il server una volta partito (se parte, visto quel che dici non so, ma andrei a vedere se non parte qual è l'errore nei log) chiama lo script xinit che a sua volta se c'è chiama lo script chooser.sh (sempre in /etc/X11) che a sua volta se è definita la variabile di ambiente XSESSION (impostato uguale al nome di uno degli script in /etc/X11/Sessions, nel mio caso c'è solo KDE-4 nel tuo XFCE-4 o qualcosa del genere) ed esiste uno script con il nome impostato nella variabile lancia detto script che avvierà il WM od il DM scelto.

Se X non si avvia proprio allora devi vedere se c'è da configurare X od il kernel.

Impara ad essere chiaro, se dici "non funziona" la sfera di cristallo me la ha fracassata una pestifera quanto adorabile bimba e non so come scrutare nell'ignoto dei tuoi pensieri. perdi tempo e va a tuo svantaggio.

Per inciso, le use le puoi gestire con ufed anche ma è meglio euse.

----------

## source-based

Non so come,ma ho riavviato il PC e ora si avvia Xfce.Manca solo da mettere un terminale e un browser! Finalmente Gentoo va alla perfezione  :Very Happy:  Mai più quel macigno di Ubuntu!

----------

## djinnZ

Forse perchè la variabile di sistema è impostata al boot...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## source-based

Hooinstallato i driver,smanettato con il wiki di gentoo su Xfce e in qualche modo funziona benissimo.Unica pecca è che Xfce non vede il lettore CD/DVD anche se da terminale riesco a montarlo e leggere il contenuto di CD e DVD.Altro piccolo neo è il fatto che per accedere alle USB devo inserire la assword di root,ma sul wiki mi sembra che ci sia una spiegazione a riguardo.Ci d un'occhiata.

----------

## sabayonino

 *source-based wrote:*   

> Hooinstallato i driver,smanettato con il wiki di gentoo su Xfce e in qualche modo funziona benissimo.Unica pecca è che Xfce non vede il lettore CD/DVD anche se da terminale riesco a montarlo e leggere il contenuto di CD e DVD.Altro piccolo neo è il fatto che per accedere alle USB devo inserire la assword di root,ma sul wiki mi sembra che ci sia una spiegazione a riguardo.Ci d un'occhiata.

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xfce/HOWTO

aggiuto il tuo utente ai gruppi ?

```
for x in cdrom cdrw usb ; do gpasswd -a username $x ; done
```

e ancora

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB

----------

## source-based

L'inconveniente persiste nonostante gli accorgimenti usati nella wiki.Il lettore dvd lo devo montare manualmente da terminale e servono ancora i privilegi di root per accedere alle USB.

----------

